# Relabeling help ??????ASAP



## smallysmalls (Mar 23, 2006)

Does anyone have or know of a cheap place that does relabeling for tee shirts in NY ? The place i'm using is charging me .75 a shirt but I feel thats to much especially since I print at least 500 shirts at a time.Can someone please point me in the right direction,i'm sitting on 700 shirts right now that I need to put woven labels in ASAP  ........Thanks a million


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

smallysmalls said:


> Does anyone have or know of a cheap place that does relabeling for tee shirts in NY ? The place i'm using is charging me .75 a shirt but I feel thats to much especially since I print at least 500 shirts at a time.Can someone please point me in the right direction,i'm sitting on 700 shirts right now that I need to put woven labels in ASAP  ........Thanks a million


Some wholesalers will do relabeling. Try contacting TSCApparel.com to see if they can do it for you.


----------

